# photos of my kids



## sirtortalot (Oct 11, 2007)

1 russian 1 cherry head 3 redfoots 1 sulcata 4 leppards well 2 went to brother its his b-day ps natasha past away


----------



## cvalda (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics! I love the one of the four! Those guys are SOOOOOo good looking!

;~) Kelly


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 11, 2007)

Cute kids. Please dont keep them on those rabbit pellets. They can get moldy and if they decide they are yummy they really contain too much protein and are not good for them. A mix of topsoil or coco bedding mixed 50/50 with soil would be much better for them.


----------



## Rees2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Your leopards are so cute.Although I think every tortoise or turtle is cute.R.I.P Natasha.There all so cute


----------



## sirtortalot (Oct 13, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Cute kids. Please dont keep them on those rabbit pellets. They can get moldy and if they decide they are yummy they really contain too much protein and are not good for them. A mix of topsoil or coco bedding mixed 50/50 with soil would be much better for them.



that was first bedding so to speak they stayed in that for 3 days then i did do a topsoil mixture also sod so there lil plants can be put in also went from small pen to a condo pen out on the porch


----------



## T-P (Oct 14, 2007)

Im very concerned for your enclosures.
The viv type enclosures are very bad!


----------

